# Under Gravel Heater Cables for nano



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

SirKappa said:


> Plus there are alleged benefits to using these. .


Alleged, not proven. I think undergravel cable heaters are an unnecessary expense. That and your plant roots will inevitably get tangled in them.

Rather than using an undergravel heater, take a look at AquaDean's DIY project here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/103322-nano-tank-heater-module-56k.html


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha I know they are not proven, that is why I wrote alleged. But it would be nice to have a nearly completely hidden heater in the aquarium. The money is not too much of an issue and rescaping a tiny aquarium is easy so I'm not too worried about the roots getting tangled.

AquaDeans project looks great but I am a horrible DIY'er and I would prefer just to dish out some $$. I am really just wondering if there are any small enough for aquariums under 5g.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

They do make commercially available in-line heaters if you're willing to spend the $$$, but that of course means you'll probably need a canister filter (thus more $) too.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be using a canister filter so that's a really good idea but I haven't seen any with a low wattage. I think the smallest one I have seen would be for a 29g aquarium.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use a Hydor 200W in line heater on my 4 gallons and I have no problems with it so far. I set it on the heater at 70F and it gives me a constant water temperature of 77F.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Most use those tiny 2.5W heat mats, better than sticks, flow through units etc.

The idea of cables is a bad idea on a few levels, if it is about getting stuff out of a tank, the the mat is the best solution for a nano.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382454/cl0/hydorminiheater75watt

Cables do not do what are claimed, no one to date, and after what? 25 years now, has shown otherwise. Only vendors claims..nothing for support other than this.

I've challenged many to this, test, experimental designs etc.
Not one has come forth with any evidence or test, heck even a little bit of knowledge on the topic.

But they keep making and marketing them.
They do heat the water, that's about it, like any heater.
The rest? Rubbish.

However, for a nano tank, the heat mats make a lots of sense, not due to cable "quackery", rather......ease of use for such a small tank.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

Regards,


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

TLE041: Do you use the hydor in line heater with your 2211? Where can you find a 2211 these days? I wanted to use one but I thought they were discontinued. I have a Zoo Med 501 kickin around. Does the Hydor make a unit that fits these hoses? Does anyone know if they share the same size hose as a 2211?

plantbrain: Actually I have one of those little heater mat's kickin around! I used it in the past but I didn't like it because I find it is hard to keep the mat flush with the bottom of the aquarium and it can get pulled up easily and is hard to re bury. I guess it's silly of me to think this won't happen with heating cables. The only other thing I dislike about this is the cord is very stiff and hard to keep nice and tidy flush with the side of the aquarium as it only comes with 1 suction cup.

I think I am going to try out the in line heater. I heavily considering this route with my 55g as well. If all else fails I will have to turn to the Hydor mini heater. I wonder if I could somehow set a little Marineland 10w or this Hydor 7.5w into a canister filter to keep it hidden.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Can't you put the mat UNDER the tank, rather than in it?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Sorry, didn't look at what I was talking about. Wasn't what I envisioned. I think a reptile tank heater with a controller would do a good job.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks overstocked. That is another good Idea I should explore.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

SirKappa said:


> TLE041: Do you use the hydor in line heater with your 2211? Where can you find a 2211 these days? I wanted to use one but I thought they were discontinued. I have a Zoo Med 501 kickin around. Does the Hydor make a unit that fits these hoses? Does anyone know if they share the same size hose as a 2211?


I got the 2211 from eBay. It's still for sale there.

The 1/2" version of the Hydor heater will fit the tubing that comes with the 2211 fine.


----------

